# Prenatal multi-vitamins ??



## Cleo (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi all
Just wanted to find out whether the pregnant ladies on here took prenatal vitamins ?

I am 12w+5days, so I'm still taking 5mg folic acid and Vitamin D.  I am obviously eating a healthy balanced diet but I'm thinking that prenatal vitamins could be beneficial as well??

Thoughts / feedback greatly appreciated.

thanks in advance
x


----------



## AlisonF (Oct 2, 2013)

Ive just realised I haven't congratulated you - CONGRATULATIONS! Its hard work but worth every second of it.

I took nothing other than folic acid, vit D and a healthy diet. I did take a pregnancy multivitamin at the start of a previous pregnancy that miscarried (nothing to do with the vitamins) and found the iron in it made me constipated. 

This time I discussed with the dietician as I wasnt eating much due to sickness and she said there was rarely a need for them.


----------



## Cleo (Oct 2, 2013)

AlisonF said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! Its hard work but worth every second of it.



thanks so much Alison ! the KEY motivator is knowing that we're going to have a lovely baby at the end of this process !!!! 

thanks for sharing your experiences - its so helpful to know what other people have done.  I have emailed my dietician but havent heard back from her yet.  I'm going to clinic on 7 Oct so will see her then.   Very interesting that your dietician said that they dont actually do much ! 

xx


----------



## Katya (Oct 2, 2013)

I haven't taken anything other than my folic acid as I just assumed the pre natal which already has folic acid in plus the 5 mg dose was all a bit too much, although I was considering taking one after finishing my higher dose of folic acid at 13 week mark, so thanks for asking the question and giving me some food for thought. I eat pretty well normally although still suffering with some nausea so don't always manage to eat brilliantly and get my 5 in a day. Look forward to reading some of the replies!!

Katy


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 3, 2013)

I took nothing, we didn't know about folic acid in them days and I didn't have any sickness to stop me eating normally.  

My daughter took Pregnacare before and during pregnancy and still takes it while she's breastfeeding.  I don't think she really needs it because she has a good varied diet, but it does no harm.


----------



## Cleo (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks LeeLee and Katy.

I spoke to my GP about this.  She basically said : 
- babies are "very good" at taking whatever they need to grow, so if baby needs a specific nutrient it will just take it from mother (hhhmmm... A bit like a parasite?!?) 
- "cravings" in pregnancy are the bodies way of telling us what we need / what we're deficient in, therefore if you fancy a steak (like ME) just have one.  
- as long as you have a healthy balanced diet just listen to your body and if you crave something just go for it 
- she also said that in general it's better to get the nutrients / vitamins from the food sources as opposed to tablets as sometimes iron tablets (for ex.)  Can make you constipated (think Alison mentioned this) 
- and finally ... I'm already taking 5mg of Folic acid and 10 mg vit D - these are already included in the pregnancy multivitamin so no point in taking it as you'll just be doubling up. 
So to sum up - there doesn't seem to be a need for them ! 
X


----------

